# Question about stocking...don't kill me!



## Mikey13 (Apr 1, 2008)

I was given a smaller tank that might be 25g(24X12X12) roughly. Is there any kind of NON-DWARF cichlid that might be able to be put in there? Labs maybe? Suggestions?

I have no idea what "shellies" or "multies" are either.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

Shellies are shell dwellers from Lake Tanganyka. The hang out in shells. My personal favorite of these is neolamprologus occelatus, and incredibly fiesty fish for its size.

Another thought is neolamprologus bricahrdi. These are not shell dwellers, but I believe you could have a pair in that size. Maybe someone else can say if these would be OK in such a small tank.


----------



## degrassi (Jan 22, 2003)

24x12x12 is a 15g not a 25g.

a 15g is too small for most cichlids. If you want africans, your best bet is shell dwellers. They stay small and you could keep a small group in a 15g.


----------



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

Check out the cookie cutter for the ten gallon in the library section here.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Mikey13 said:


> I have no idea what "shellies" or "multies" are either.


Shellies or Shell Dwellers are a group of species from Lake Tanganyika. They tend to be small (less than 3inches) and live in and around empty snail shells on the lake floor. They can be very interesting behavior wise.

Multies is the shorthand for 'Lamprologus' multifasciatus. They area lovely little shell dweller. one of their most endearing attributes is that they are truely a colonial fish. Meaning they really live in a colony. A small group of adults will set up small territories on the tank floor. When they have fry, everybody helps protect them. As these fry grow and new fry are born, the older fry help out with the smaller ones.

There are many species of Shell Dweeler that would work in a tank of your size. Some work best in pairs, some as trios or small groups and a few, like the multies, will blossom into whole colonies.


----------

